# Sandy Point State Park still partially frozen - Video - Drone



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

What a view!! Check this video


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

What a dumbass....the guy just posted a federal offense online....


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats sick! I want one now.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

thats not how it looks right now... isnt it???


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mastrbaitr said:


> What a dumbass....the guy just posted a federal offense online....


What's the federal offense?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> What a dumbass....the guy just posted a federal offense online....


Educate me please!!!!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

yea there are still chunks floating down the bay, that's why it's closed to boat traffic above the bridge.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Mastrbaitr said:


> What a dumbass....the guy just posted a federal offense online....


Unless it's proven he flew over 400ft in the air, I don't see how he broke any laws? It was for recreational use. 

https://www.faa.gov/uas/model_aircraft/


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

So how many of us are toying with the idea of using drones for surf fishing? The possibilities are endless.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

catman said:


> So how many of us are toying with the idea of using drones for surf fishing? The possibilities are endless.


not drones but i have been wanting to utilize a kite (15 dollar costco bought) in a shore based fishing.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

MulGoGi said:


> not drones but i have been wanting to utilize a kite (15 dollar costco bought) in a shore based fishing.


LOL, A kite bro? it's 2015 you can get a electric powered aircraft for like 20 bucks if you look at the right place. I'm suprised the guys on wicked tuna still uses a plane to search for tuna.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

The comments of the videos says as long as two weeks ago so I am guessing its not as frozen now! Nice video!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

gpwf20c said:


> LOL, A kite bro? it's 2015 you can get a electric powered aircraft for like 20 bucks if you look at the right place. I'm suprised the guys on wicked tuna still uses a plane to search for tuna.


they make kite fishing rigs........a $15 costco kite though i don't feel will work out so well.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

gpwf20c said:


> LOL, A kite bro? it's 2015 you can get a electric powered aircraft for like 20 bucks if you look at the right place. I'm suprised the guys on wicked tuna still uses a plane to search for tuna.


Which $20 aircraft can handle a payload of a surf sinker and weight? Kites are very popular for boat fishing. From shore they are more trouble than they are worth. On a west wind a balloon and a Lifesaver will get you out there a little easier.

John


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

catman said:


> So how many of us are toying with the idea of using drones for surf fishing? The possibilities are endless.


It would be awesome to use one to drop a bait 300 yards from shore but if you screwed up, it would be a couple hundred lost at sea. I'm surprise no hardcore shark guys haven't tried this vs kayaking in shark infested waters. A multicopter with a payload to handle a large fish head for sharking would be expensive though. That's a commercial grade one that normally carries a DSLR camera.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

jlentz said:


> Which $20 aircraft can handle a payload of a surf sinker and weight? Kites are very popular for boat fishing. From shore they are more trouble than they are worth. On a west wind a balloon and a Lifesaver will get you out there a little easier.
> 
> John


Kite rig for a boat is one thing, using a Aircraft/Drone to search and check out the surf is what I had in mind not flying out and droping your rig.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

gpwf20c said:


> LOL, A kite bro? it's 2015 you can get a electric powered aircraft for like 20 bucks if you look at the right place. I'm suprised the guys on wicked tuna still uses a plane to search for tuna.


kite = fail safe for fishing. aircraft is not.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Espresso said:


> Unless it's proven he flew over 400ft in the air, I don't see how he broke any laws? It was for recreational use.
> 
> https://www.faa.gov/uas/model_aircraft/


And who's the "damn(*)"? hahahahaha


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Looks like I am. I apologize. I was under the impression that drones were not allowed in national and state parks.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's amazing. Really shows how utterly brutal this winter has been.

And on the question of legality, most state parks haven't lost their minds the way the National Park Service has. To my knowledge there's nothing prohibiting footage like this.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

There was a guy out there today shooting off model rockets. Soaked bait for a few hrs, not a single touch.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Doesn't look like that now;drove past there yesterday.No ice;even oneor two fisherman there;I think?I also herd the peepers too.It might be the time?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Its time to soak bws.
I posted a few months ago about using drones for fishing and got a lot of flack from outer banks boys. Its the 21st century! There are some cool videos on YouTube of guys using drones to drop bait for sharks but don't know how to link them.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

i had bw's out there for a few hours, nothing at all.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

kurazy kracka said:


> There was a guy out there today shooting off model rockets. Soaked bait for a few hrs, not a single touch.


That was me calibrating my defense systems, and keeping an eye on you.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Good things come with patience & fortitude.... and a lot of luck


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiiice video ...Thanks


----------

